# How waterproof are flares?



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Just wonder if somebody knows how much water flares can take before they malfunktion.
The goal is of cauce to store them as dry as possible, but can you do things like store them in your lifevest (inside a plastic bag) instead a sealed container.
I know there is no precice "till there and not further", I guess I look more for a "they are fairly faterproof" or a "uuuhhhh- don't get them close to humidity, or they won't work".
How do you store them close to you?


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

Mine were sealed in a pretty waterproof plastic bag when I bought them. But I also keep these inside my 'Emergency' drybag, along with some replacement mirage drive shafts, a vice grip, and a small mirror (for signalling aircraft). Always keep this in the centre hatch so it can be safely accessed in rough weather if need be.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

My flares (being denim) aren't terribly waterproof


----------

